# Halloween Tree



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

Does anyone else do a Halloween tree? We made one last Autumn with an old artificial xmas tree, about six cans of cheap black spray paint, several strands of orange lights, and various ornaments. We had a lot of fun decorating it and have left it on display since then. We will have to replace the lights since they burned out a month ago.


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

I really expect this to be the next big things in a few years.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't do one for Halloween but I do nightmare before Christmas tree for Christmas


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is our tree. Will be doing a bigger one next year


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought a black tree at the end of season sale last year after Christmas, it is actually a Christmas tree but of course I bought it for Halloween. This will be my first year putting up a Halloween tree and I'm looking for ideas on how to fit it in with the theme I decorate with inside. I usually do my living room like an old haunted house and a Halloween tree doesn't exactly jibe with that ..... any ideas/ suggestions??


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Pyewacket said:


> Does anyone else do a Halloween tree? We made one last Autumn with an old artificial xmas tree, about six cans of cheap black spray paint, several strands of orange lights, and various ornaments. We had a lot of fun decorating it and have left it on display since then. We will have to replace the lights since they burned out a month ago.


That is awesome! Amazing job there


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a black tree for Xmas. I suppose it is halloween themed but during XMas


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a 4 foot black skinny tree that is decorated in a Wicked Witch of the West theme complete with ruby slippers underneath. I also have another black tree that is about the same size that is decorated with Hallmark Halloween themed ornaments. I'll post pictures when they go up this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pyewacket, love the tree! What are the cards? How did you hang them?

Love all the others, too. There is a thread here that is pretty recent that is named something like Halloween home décor and has trees in it too.

I want a black tree and never seem to buy one before they are gone. I wonder how the paint ones will hold up? I bought a new Christmas tree last year, so I guess I could paint the old one, but you have to put it together limb by limb and I would like an easier to set up one. LOL

I do a small tree for Halloween that is an all year tree that I leave out. Last year I did a small one, too that was Witchy themed. But, I want a black one.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

We do one too! But not as awesome as yours Pyewacket!! 'The Great Pumpkin' also leaves gifts under the three on the 31st 

These photos are from when we first started toying with the idea back in 2007. 

















I'll have to see if I can find more photos :/


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

God, now I have to have one of these too. The thread Printersdevil was speaking of has a lovely halloween tree on display.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the idea of gifts from the Great Pumpkin!

Can't wait to see the Wicked Witch tree!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Printersdevil, I got my black tree at Hobby Lobby. It is skinny which works better for me space wise and I think it was about $40. It is in 3 sections. I have a hot pink one that I decorate in a tropical theme at Christmas that is a bit taller, maybe 5 feet, and it is in 3 sections as well. I'll see if I can find a picture of last year's wicked witch tree, but if not, this year's will be going up sometime this month.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I picked up my Halloween tree at Big Lots a couple of years ago on clearance.....it's like three feet tall or so, & I only have a few ornaments so far...

gotta start somewhere, though, right?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I used to be adamantly against Halloween trees, but this thread is swaying me over to the dark side. I still don't think there's one in my near future, but the ones in this thread are pretty darn cool.

For any Canadians looking to join in, I did see a candy corn coloured tree at Canadian Tire.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Come to the dark side, Gobby! Halloween trees are fun! I do one every year with my mini Christmas tree. I don't have any pictures from last year, but I'll take some this year to post.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I put Halloween ornaments on my Christmas tree every year.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

You did an amazing job on your tree. Wonder if I could convince my hubby to let me put a tree up for Halloween!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Why ask? Go for it. It is always better to ask for forgiveness than permission. LOL


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I love my Halloween tree! I actually have two black trees. A miniature one and a 7 footer.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

I just bought one for $25 on ebay this year! It's a little one (~4 ft) but it'll do until I can afford a full sized black tree. I'm not done decorating it but here it is so far:








Edit: Ugh, can't figure out how to rotate it. Sorry!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

StacyN said:


> I love my Halloween tree! I actually have two black trees. A miniature one and a 6 footer.
> 
> View attachment 213378
> 
> ...


We have two black trees too! Big and small. Plus and purple, pink and green....


----------



## Lon2 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm doing to try a Frankenstein-themed one this year for my yard. I've never been a fan of the black evergreen tree as a Halloween tree. It just seems like a black Christmas tree. For me, a Halloween tree should be a dead tree decorated with lights and ornaments. I have a dead branch I'm going to stick in a flower pot and decorate it.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

I already posted a few photos from 2007. So here is the tree in 2008 with my youngest son Cash

































2009









































2012









2013


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Lon2 said:


> I'm doing to try a Frankenstein-themed one this year for my yard. I've never been a fan of the black evergreen tree as a Halloween tree. It just seems like a black Christmas tree. For me, a Halloween tree should be a dead tree decorated with lights and ornaments. I have a dead branch I'm going to stick in a flower pot and decorate it.


We use to do a tree at xmas that was dead limbs spray painted black all done up as a xmas tree and would call it an Addams Family Holiday Tree!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

what beautiful decorations on these trees.....it's inspiring me to be on the lookout for more decorations for my little tree this year!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I did a small table tree in years past. Now that we live in a big house I want to do a big one this year


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Currently spray painting my first Halloween Tree.... just when you think there's not more green... THERE IS ALWAYS MORE GREEN!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a 5 foot pre-lite one I certainly would like to rehome. I replaced it with a bigger one, now it just hangs out.


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

It's thrilling to see all of these great trees - so much creative inspiration. 

*Printersdevil*, I used part of _Madame Endora's Fortune Cards_ deck (about $15 from Amazon). I attached each to a small binder clip to which I tied a piece of black ribbon making a hanging loop.

*Stochey*, my man said exactly the same thing.


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought my black tree from Wal-Mart for $40.00.


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Just got this huge tree from the in laws


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I was looking through old threads and found this one. It's so funny, my wife and I were just talking to day about getting a tree for Halloween. It's a great family tradition to start. And what's funny is nearly all of the ornaments we use on our Christmas tree would be at home on our Halloween tree lol.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Everyone's tree look fantastic! I like all the different ornaments that everyone has. Traditions.com has a lot of beautiful Halloween Ornaments! I like making some of my ornaments too!


----------



## halloweenman666 (Aug 29, 2007)

Pyewacket, your Halloween tree is simply stunning.... Well done!


----------

